# Therapy dog, Gunner! (long)



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I think doing therapy work is just as much a proving your dog as any title you could ever get. And the ribbons just get dusty lol the memories that you are making for yourself and the people whose lives you touch are a hug of happiness you can feel everyday.

And what you are doing for those people you can't put a price on that and brought a tear to my eyes to read it. My daughter and I are working with Tink toward becoming a certified therapy dog like her mom, we are even making it her Senior project (next year). 
Thank you for being there for those people!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

The service you and your pups provide is priceless! I have worked in home health care in the past, and the joy they get from the little extras we can do are amazing! Bless you and your healers!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You should be very proud Cathy, thank you for what you do.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think this is not 'chitchat', but 'main discussion' stuff! Isn't what you describe one of the reasons we adore our Goldens so much? Of course they are beautiful, and agile, and have many, many talents, but their way of making people happy for me is the most important thing. Thanks for giving the day a Golden smile!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow! What a rewarding experience...you must be so proud. I know the joy Woody brought to my mom in her final years...her smile while hugging Woody will stay with me forever. Keep up the great work...the smiles alone must make it all so worthwhile.

Pete


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad you shared your story. It's very touching.

I've been thinking that perhaps the GRF needs a section for matters relating to therapy, service and search and rescue dogs. There seem to be fairly frequent questions about therapy dog training and certification. We've done some nursing home visits but I like to hear about others experiences as well as the type of settings they work in. The questions and stories about service dogs and search and rescue sometimes seem to get lost in unexpected sections of the GRF.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Very, very special post. Thank you...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind words. I really do love taking my two beautiful babies there. It really does warm my heart putting smiles on these people's faces. It's a little hard going into these people's rooms when they are dying but if we can help the families grief, it's worth it.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So beautiful, I am tearing up!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What you and Gunner are doing is just wonderful! You are right to feel very proud of the difference you are making in people's lives, especially in such a time of need!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Tears are streaming down my face. Bless you and your fur babies for doing what you do for people. I would love to have Liberty be a therapy dog, but I just don't think I could handle it. I'd be an emotional wreck.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

You can be very proud of Gunner and yourself! 
I am sure your visits mean a lot to the patients and gives them something to smile about and to look forward to.
I hope the old lady will be there Friday!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, Cathy, that made me cry! Says a lot about the lady too, what kind of a heart she has to love a dog so much and to enter his name in her book.
The joy you bring to these folks is way more valuable than a ribbon could ever be! Great story!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> So beautiful, I am tearing up!


 
Ditto.....so very touching!

I'm hoping to get Lexx involved in therapy work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful post, and so very true. The ability to be a really good therapy dog says a lot for your dogs, they have the true golden temperament.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no greater reward than bringing joy when joy is needed. God bless you for your compassion and bless Gunner for his loving nature.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> *We have never won any ribbons being judged or running agility trials. However, I am so proud of my boy Gunner and even Honey as they bring so many smiles to patients, family members and staff. We don't have any ribbons hanging in our house, only collars, leashes and Therapy Dog scarves. That alone makes me proud!*


This story and particularly what you wrote above that I bolded brings tears to my eyes!! No, you may not have awards and ribbons, but there is a special place in Heaven and at the Rainbow Bridge for you and Gunner as a therapy team for making this woman's last days here on earth a little brighter and also bringing some comfort to her family.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I will admit it to this group .....this old grumpy guy wiped some tears reading this post. Bless Gunner and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. You've all made me cry...


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I personally would really love to see a Therapy dog section on the board there seems to be a lot of people interested in becoming one or that are already a team. It would be a good place for us newbies to ask questions and get sent in the right directions. I just found out the person who was doing the testing locally moved so it will be several hours south of us now to find another TDI person sigh~


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Altairss said:


> I personally would really love to see a Therapy dog section on the board there seems to be a lot of people interested in becoming one or that are already a team. It would be a good place for us newbies to ask questions and get sent in the right directions.
> 
> Does anyone know how we get the administrators to consider this? The section might also cover service dogs and search and rescue dogs.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I Just posted this in the suggestion forum down at the bottom of the main formum page. If you think it is a great Idea you may want to add to the thread to show the mods there is genuine interest!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I did include SAR and service dogs too!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job Gunner- well done faithful servant! I always wonder who gets more out of Tucker's therapy visits, me or the patients. Bless you for hearing Gunner's and Honey's calling. Their visits are all part of a much bigger plan!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a wonderful and touching story about Gunner's visit with the patient with Alzheimer's. My instructor for our Pet Partners course takes her lab on visits to a hospice facility. Elliot and I visit the hospital and it is amazing the connection that he has with the patients.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful...so thankful for people like you to take the time to help bring a little extra joy to peoples lives. Thank you!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is so awesome, what you are bringing to that ladies final days is priceless, the greatest gift in the world!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You brought tears to my eyes. You and Gunner are doing amazing work. You are making that old lady happy what more could you possibly want.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got tears in my eyes as well....just catching this thread...Gunner is awesome, and he's giving back to the community...just a lovely story...always wished I had time in my life to have made Nitro a therapy dog...maybe sometime down the road I will have one...thanks to you, and to Gunner and to Honey.....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cathy, what an amazing story. I to have enjoyed bringing joy to the faces of the elderly and hospital patients with my last dog Coal. There are hurting people out there who need our comfort and the comfort of loving canine companions. I am currently enrolled in a CGC prep course. I am praying and working and hoping that Mercy gets her CGC at 9 months. After she turns a year, I will get her tested for TDI. I am hoping to visit an assisted living facility near where I live as well as possibly a hospital. But most of all, I want Mercy to be light a light in a dark world to hurting at risk youth and special needs kids as well as the mentally ill. They need the unconditional love that a Golden can give. Mercy is already one of the friendliest Goldens I know.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Yay! the thread has been moved to its new home! Now your great heartwarming stories will have a home of their own. Thank you Mods!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Tears are rolling down my face. Beautiful, you, Gunner and Honey are beautiful together! Thank you for doing what you do!

Ribbons are nice, but it's the memories that last forever. I have a tub full of ribbons, they live in the basement. It's the memories from those ribbons that matter, the horse, friends and family that were there when we were working hard to earn them that matter the most.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw what a sweet story.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Touching the lives of others with the kindness is the greatest thing anyone could give. God bless all 3 of you. I am praying you see her tomorrow again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Update on lady friend, Catherine and my mom:*

We went to the nursing home yesterday to visit my mom and also several other special people. Catherine is still alive and was so happy to see us. Her heart is slowing failing and she is getting weaker each visit. Gunner climbed up to her and she was able to lift her hand to his head and gave us a smile. We signed her book and told her we would be back on Sunday. 

My mom had a really good day yesterday. She is in the other Alzheimer's court where the disease is much further along. All of these people are in wheel chairs. She seemed happy to see us and said some words and short sentences that actually made sense. There are a lot of days that she just mumbles a bunch of jibber that makes no sense. She told me she loved me, told the dogs to hurry up, and also told me to get going...LOL All of that was huge for her. She is one of the more polite, calm patients there. She always says, yes ma'am, and also thanks people when they do something for her. The aids love her. She is very easy to handle. 

Tomorrow I will return there with my my dad (in wheelchair) to visit mom. I usually leave the dogs home when I take dad as it's a bit much to handle. Everyone misses them and look forward to us coming on Tuesday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You and your dogs are bringing so much joy to the folks in the Nursing Home. They are a very special gift to you and the lives of the ones they visit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cathy, I am so glad your mom had a good day, I hope tomorrow is a good day too. Actually it is the movie Notebook that I first time saw what Alzheimer's is all about. I am so sorry that your mom is suffering from it. Will have your family in my prayers. I am glad that Catherine enjoyed your visit, hope she has more time left. God bless.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful update! I'm so happy your Mom had a great day and you were able to visit with the other lady and brighten hers! Kudos to Gunner, Honey and you! I hope you have a good visit with your parents today.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Cathy
Not sure how I missed this thread earlier this week, as all of you know I have had Millie home two weeks now. On my way back from Northern Mi to get her we stop by mt Dads Senior Complex in Flushing. As soon as I got in the door I was surrounded by Seniors who wanted to see Millie. I have also taken Lilly to see Dad and the same thing happened. Makes me want to try to get Lilly trained as a CTD. I have a friend who does this for Henry Ford Hosptial. To see the smile on the faces of the seniors at my Dads place was priceless. Just hoping and praying it works out so we can visit other places. If not I will be happy just going to visit Dad and seeing the Seniors there smile a little more when they see my Goldens.

Mike


----------

